# Global EKG 93000 in ER



## srburk (Jan 26, 2009)

I see where the 93000 for the global EKG is no longer valid for Medicare as of the 1st of the year.  Does this mean we can only bill the technical portion (93005) and they consider the reading of the EKG(93010) as part of the emergency room visit?  Any confirmation would be helpful.


----------

